# R32 BodyKits



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Anybody have a good site for skyline bodykits?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

www.do-luck.com
www.veilside.com


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

In your location:
http://www.aerotech.co.nz/Part-Nissan-Skyline R32.html
http://www.racepro.co.nz/bodykit.shtm

My favorite Japanese kit made by URAS:
http://www.uras.co.jp/syohin/skyline.html#r32


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Cheers guys


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Hav u tried BN Sports


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

or even better VIVA GARAGE they are located in South Australia, so shipping to you shouldnt be too much.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I got some wise sports guards from viva - they were terrible quality


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh man dont tell me that im just about to order front and rear guards off them for me 33, but Jack said i have to wait a week for it to come into the country, so maybe it may come from a different supplier and be better :crazy:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I got them when viva first opened so they might be better now - that was a year and a bit ago


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

That Blue BN sports skyline looks cool, minus the wing and back bumper...that whole sticking out thing dosnt do it for me, the front is fucking gorgeous though, remember "less is more"


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Not a problem.....BN also have the same kit for normal fenders.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

rb25det said:


> That Blue BN sports skyline looks cool, minus the wing and back bumper...that whole sticking out thing dosnt do it for me, the front is fucking gorgeous though, remember "less is more"


i dunno.. i mean yea that spoiler is to much... but some of them are ok and acceptable if they really do give you downforce.. 
Im all for functionality and cmon.. i mean look at that think....anyone with common sence can tell that wing gives ALOT of fucking downforce!!!!!! lol but it does look better without it
my .02


----------

